# Ohio Concealed Carry - We need you to write



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I know this is for one State and I would normally post it in the Ohio section but I got this on short notice

We need to write these Senators and RESPECTFULLY urge them to send it on for a vote.

From the NRA-ILA



> Concealed Carry Reform Legislation to be Heard Tomorrow in Ohio!
> 
> Please Contact the Members of the Senate Judiciary - Criminal Justice Committee Today!
> 
> ...


----------

